# Log in to XP w/out mouse



## swofford (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi all,

(I can get into the details of why I can't use the mouse if I can't get this question answered. 

I'm using the home edition of XP and I can't figure out how to log in without using the mouse. On the blue screen, where it gives me an option of logging in as one of two users, I know there's a way to somehow tab through the users and select one without using the mouse to click on them. What is that way? I accomplished it the other night with an unknown combination of keystrokes that I've been unable to duplicate.

Thanks in advance!
Jen


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Try Ctrl + Tab

Then Tab or Shift + Tab until you get the the desired account. Then hit Enter


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

hmm...

i just use my arrow keys.

i must not be at the same screen you are when i select who i am going to sign on as.


----------



## swofford (Nov 17, 2004)

No dice. In reply to both replies.  And I know the keyboard works because F2, F8, F12 etc are operational.

I might have to post again about how to get the mouse to work.  

Thanks!
jen


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

> i just use my arrow keys.


That works too...:grin:

swofford, try
the windows key + Tab or Alt + Tab

On a side note, you should definetly post an issue for your mouse...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

before you post about your mouse, make sure and mention what motherboard you have, what mouse, and if it is a USB or a PS/2 or a COM mouse.

also, you might try borrowing a working mouse, and see if it works.

these things should help you get a quicker answer.


----------



## swofford (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks all -- I'll probably have a mouse post for you over the weekend while I dedicate my life to getting my home computer operational again! (Thankfully I have an old laptop I can hook up in the meantime....)

jen


----------

